# Google- Microscopic Colitis: Misdiagnosed As Irritable Bowel Syndrome - EmpowHer (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Microscopic Colitis: Misdiagnosed As Irritable Bowel Syndrome**EmpowHer (blog)*Unlike *irritable bowel syndrome*, which is a functional disorder of the colon, microscopic colitis is an inflammatory bowel disease. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

